# Vorschubmotor für Bohrmaschine/Fräse



## duese1990 (27 September 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem mein Bügelsägenprojekt so gut wie abgeschlossen ist, mache ich mir Gedanken über das nächste! 

Es soll eine ziemlich stabile Bohrmaschine werden die auch für kleine Fräsarbeiten genutzt werden kann.

Den Antrieb für die Spindel habe ich mir soweit überlegt.

Der vertikale Vorschub soll nicht durch ausfahren der Spindel sondern durch absenken des gesamten oberen "Antriebs/Spindel Block" erfolgen. Das ganze möchte ich über Linearführungen und Kugelumlaufspindeln realisieren.

Nun zu meinem anliegen:

Mit was für einem Motor treibt man diese Kugelumlaufspindel am besten an? Da ja ausreichend Kraft vorhanden sein muss um auch mal einen 30er Bohrer o.ä. zu versenken .

Über den Bohrspindelantrieb wollte ich eig. nicht gehen, da ich dann ja immer von der Bohrspindeldrehzahl Abhängig bin ... wobei die Entscheidung nun natürlich von obiger Frage abhängt  ..


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sockenralf (27 September 2012)

Hall,

üblicherweise ein passend-dimensionierter Servoantrieb


MfG


----------



## duese1990 (27 September 2012)

Könntest Du mir konkreter sagen in welchen Dimensionen man sich bewegt?

Ich habe bei meiner Säge nun mit zwei Drehstrommotoren, Frequenzumrichtern und der Steuerung (Endschalter, Drucktaster, Potis) zu tun gehabt.

Ich habe zur Zeit einfach keine Vorstellung von der Leistungsfähigkeit von Servo´s oder Schrittmotoren...


----------



## rheumakay (27 September 2012)

wie groß ist deine Firma?Gibt es Konstrukteure?
Wenn nein , würde ich direkt bei den entsprecheden Herstellern anfragen, die berechnen dir das alles komplett.
z.B. Bosch Rexroth dort bekommst du von Umrichter ,Motor,Spindel alles als "Komplettpaket" (sicher gibt es auch andere Hersteller)


----------



## duese1990 (27 September 2012)

Ich bin ein Privat bastelnder Student :-|

Darum muss ich mich auch bei allem was ich zusammensuche mit gebrauchtem zufriedengeben ...

und die ersten beiden Semester meines Maschbau Studiums helfen mir da noch nicht so recht oder ich übersehe es


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2012)

Hole mal deine fachbücher raus und versuche mal zu berechnen was da für kräfte erforderlich sind.
Jeder Lieferant wird zur auslegung nach genauere technische Details fragen, ohne den wird es nicht
gehen. Dazu gehören Spindelsteigung, Geschwindigkeit, Gewichte, Vorgelege, und und und

Deine frage hört sich so an wie: "Ich möchte ein Paket von München nach Hamburg schicken, was für
ein Fahrzeug wird benötigt?"


----------



## duese1990 (27 September 2012)

OK!

Was Kräfte beim Zerspanen betrifft hatten wir noch nichts, aber das sollte sich ja mit Hilfe des Internet herausfinden lassen...
Von Oben drückt die Gewichtskraft des Antriebes... 

Dann muss ich mir also noch Gedanken machen, was die Kugelumlaufspindel bzw. deren Steigung mit den Kräften macht ...

Und mein Ergebnis sollte dann irgendwann ein Moment werden und dieses Moment muss der Antrieb dann mindestens leisten...

Soweit richtig gedacht?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2012)

Genau wenn du sogar das Drehmoment zur gewünschten Drehzahl hast sieht die sache jedes aus.


----------



## Deltal (27 September 2012)

Außerdem bleibt noch die Frage der Genauigkeit. Ein ASM mit Fu wird schon ausreichen, wenn die Spindel außreichend dimensioniert ist. Wenn das Ding aber automatisch laufen soll brauchst du ja ein Positioniersystem.. und da macht es eventuell schon Sinn sich AC-Servos mit Umrichtern anzusehen.


----------



## duese1990 (27 September 2012)

Es soll schon alles manuell bedient werden!

Ich werde mich morgen ersteinmal um das erforderliche Drehmoment bzw. die auftretenden Kräfte kümmern. Ich bin schon interessiert daran einen Servomotor zu verwenden, wegen der Erfahrung die man mit neuen Sachen so macht .

Frequenzumrichter + Drehstrommotor + Getriebe kommt für den Spindel-Antrieb in Einsatz, darum wäre es interessant für den Vorschub ein anderes System zu nutzen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2012)

Ein Servo ist im Prinzip nichts anderes, 
es ist nur aufeinander abgestimmtes System,
was ein bischen dynamischer ist. 

Da wo große Massen bewegt werden kommt 
auch schon ein normaler Drehströmer als 
Asynchronservo in frage.


----------



## duese1990 (29 September 2012)

Sooo,

Ein Problem:
Die Vorschubkraft! Die Schnittkraft lässt sich ohne weiteres berechnen, aber das bringt mir nichts... da ich ja die Kraft in vertikaler Richtung brauche.
Lösung: Eine Behilfsformel von hier: http://www.techniker-forum.de/techn-mechanik-42/formel-fuer-die-vorschubkraft-beim-bohren-5826-3.html
Formel für Material St50 lautet demnach: Ff = 108 * d * (dritteWurzel(d))
Das ergibt bei einem 40mm Bohrer ca. 15000N. Das ganze dann vorerst mal 2 für die Sicherheit, ergibt 30000N.

Vorschubkraft an einer Spindel:
Ff = (M * 2 * pi)/s

Gewindesteigung s = 5mm
Ff = 30000N

M = (Ff * s)/(2 * pi)
M = (30000N * 0,005m)/(2 * 3,14)
M = ca. 24Nm

So, wenn alle Formel korrekt sind und ich mich nicht versehen hab müsste das schonmal das Drehmoment des Motors bei Vernachlässigung der sich negativ auswirkenden Reibung und der sich positiv auswirkenden Gewichtskraft des Antriebes sein.


Einwände oder weitere Anregungen? 

EDIT:

Jetzt muss ich das Drehmoment noch mit dem maximal auftretendem Drehmoment am Bohrer vergleichen, stimmts? ^^

ich mach´s mal:

Moment beim Bohren:
M = Fc * (d/4)
Fc = ((d * f)/2)*kc
f = 0,5mm, kc (spezifische Schnittkraft, gehärteter Stahl) = 5000N/mm²

Fc = ((40mm * 0,5mm)/2) * 5000N/mm²
Fc = 50000N

M = 50000N * (40mm/4)
M = 500Nm
mal zwei wegen der Sicherheit = 1000Nm

ähm... joa, muss ich nun 24Nm/0,0125 = 1920Nm

oder wie vergleicht man das nun?

Mag auch daran liegen das es kurz vor 3 Uhr ist, gute Nacht erstmal


----------

